# Pcola Beach, Friday, October 25th



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Worked hard for too few fish today, but the sunrise was worth the price of admission. Ended up with a 35 inch Bull Red (below), I think we kept around a dozen Whiting and caught that many more that were super small, 3 flounder (2 keepers) and a Skate. We fished for everything with everything. Cut Mullet, fresh caught live Hardtail, Shrimp, fresh caught live Fleas, Whiting. 

Beautiful day, and good to be back fishing on the beach.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice red! And that sunrise was beautiful this morning!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

good one Joe! Do I see a bunch of spinners there?


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

I was going to ask the same question about the spinners. Joe, have you come to the other side?


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice haul of fish. Today was definitely a very nice day to be at the beach.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Spinners*



jcallaham said:


> good one Joe! Do I see a bunch of spinners there?


You guys know me better than that! Those belong to my friend Gary. I do carry my new Quantum Smoke Inshore 30 on an 8 foot Penn Power Stick. Wanted something I could throw a spoon or a Gotcha with when I see bait being worked. 

My "go to" bait casters today were...

Tica Wasabi
Ambassadeur 5500 C3
Diawa Sea Line SL20SH (pretty much the fav right now)
Shimano Triton - This is a great reel, but the gearing kills it for me.

Should have an Avet MC Cast in early next week to try. If the Diawa Saltist had another cast control option besides my thumb. I'm pretty sure that would be the ticket. May have to bust out the drill press and install my own.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Should have an Avet MC Cast in early next week to try. With the Diawa Saltist had another cast control option besides my thumb. I'm pretty sure that would be the ticket. May have to bust out the drill press and install my own.


Are you getting an SX, an MXL, or an MXJ Joe??


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & awesome pic of the sun on the horizon!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Avet*



ThaFish said:


> Are you getting an SX, an MXL, or an MXJ Joe??


I got the SX for the surf. It's about the size of the Ambassadeur 5500, and for me that's a perfect size to throw. Thought about getting an MXJ for offshore, but really wanted something with more drag.


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Bull reds are def out there now! I caught another one this morning just down the beach from where your pic is Pompano Joe. He was just under 40" but other than that and a few trophy ladyfish it was slow and cold this morning.


----------

